
Ask HN: What is your obscure personal blog or website? - kickscondor
Recently on HN, a user posted a personal website in the comments (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;philosopher.life&#x2F;) that I thought was pretty unusual. It made me wonder what other interesting non-commercial, non-software websites all of you might have. It can be any kind of goofy, miserable or unfinished thing. I guess part of what I’m asking is: are there still personal sites out there outside of social media?<p>Oh and don’t worry if you don’t discover this thread for a day or two - please still post, because I will look at your site!
======
pattrn
[https://stephenmann.io](https://stephenmann.io)

Writing a lot about infrastructure automation (Terraform, AWS, gcloud,
Kubernetes) and how to design / deploy production applications. Trying to
write blog posts that contain stream-of-thought code and explanations that
starts at zero and ends up with a fully functional example.

~~~
tedmiston
Know of any good linters for Helm charts / k8s yaml files by chance? I haven't
found much in this space yet.

~~~
pattrn
Unfortunately, no I haven't found anything like that, and it's definitely a
sore spot. The tabbing issues for indented lists perpetually confound me, and
I'm not sure why. Many articles use different indentation, and it makes me do
a double take to figure out if I'm understanding it correctly.

~~~
tedmiston
This one really trips us up too. We were just talking about it yesterday
actually.

I tend to:

    
    
        fooA:
          - bar1
          - bar2
          baz:
            buzz
    

I think this is technically more correct but I just find it unintuitive to
read:

    
    
        fooB:
        - bar1
        - bar2
          baz:
            buzz

------
stone-monkey
Since you asked: [https://dailyflywheel.com](https://dailyflywheel.com)

To be honest, I put as little effort into maintaining this blog as possible.
It's a default WordPress setup I use to spew my digressions that never have
the opportunity to come into conversation.

It's also to help me log the general flow of how the year went. Increasingly,
as I get older, I forget things at a faster rate - not just events, but the
general time frame for things. Even when I remember anecdotes, I can only
remember it as happening in a general year, maybe in a specific six month
period if I can recall enough clarifying detail. The blog really helped me
recall specific events that occurred last year in the general time line in
which they occurred. My only regret is I've stopped doing it regularly.

Edit: Recalling why I started in the first place sparked my desire to start up
blogging again. Hopefully I can keep it up this go around.

~~~
kickscondor
Thankyou for not being shy. I enjoyed looking through your blog. I posted a
summary here:
[https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/](https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/)

------
design-of-homes
I'm not sure if this counts, but here is a blog I wrote from 2007 to 2013 and
then stopped. It's called 'The Design of Homes' and is mostly about housing
design in the UK (the site domain expired, hence the archive.org link).

[https://web.archive.org/web/20170626051806/http://designofho...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170626051806/http://designofhomes.co.uk/)

Why did I stop writing the blog? Mostly because no-one was reading! I thought
I was immune to the idea that an audience wasn't necessarily important.
However, I realised that, although the size of the audience didn't matter, the
interest and engagement of readers did matter.

I have no connection to the field of (mass) housing design and architecture,
but I loved to read books and research papers on the topic.

By the way, it's true what they say: if you can write down what you've learnt
(or think you have absorbed from reading) you'll not only remember it more
firmly, but you'll understand it more deeply too. And you'll be able to talk
about that subject with much more confidence.

------
krrishd
here's mine: [http://itskrish.co/](http://itskrish.co/)

my 'blog' is the writing tab (on mobile you just scroll down), i'd like to
think the few things i've written about are decently novel/unusual :)

~~~
kickscondor
Ok, I've added you to my directory of sites I took a look at.
[https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/](https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/)
Keep writing!

------
Rjevski
[https://rjevski.io](https://rjevski.io)

I thought about putting more effort in there and using it to voice my opinion
on some things (laws & regulations in the financial and telecoms sector, etc)
but honestly I don't think anyone would bother reading it, and my views would
most likely offend a lot of people profiting from the things I'm criticising
and this could hurt my career down the line or bring potentially unwanted
attention.

Sometimes I wish we'd go back to the early days where everyone is anonymous
and you can post shit all day without major real-world consequences.

------
SenHeng
I never got around to actually making a website.

[https://github.com/SenHeng/journal](https://github.com/SenHeng/journal)

~~~
kickscondor
Hey, that's fine! You are added to my directory:
[https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/](https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/)

------
otras
I have a simple Hugo blog at
[https://alexanderellis.github.io/blog/](https://alexanderellis.github.io/blog/).
I write some about software, but I really enjoy writing about non-software
things like user experience in general, design, how things work, etc. Recently
I had a post on how a spray bottle works get pretty popular here (front page
for a couple of days) which was fun!

~~~
kickscondor
Very nice and clean. :) I've added you to my directory of links that I found:
[https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/](https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/)

------
dhruvkar
[https://www.wints.org](https://www.wints.org)

i write in the Journal to solidify concepts for myself and its only
sporadically updated. I enjoy adventures-for-a-cause and hope to write about
them more at some point (currently under Projects).

Needs more work.

Checked out kickcondor, cool thing you're doing.

------
zapperdapper
[https://coffeeandcode.neocities.org](https://coffeeandcode.neocities.org)

Small personal site. Interesting bits of python code, JavaScript and even some
technical memoir. I try to post twice a month but doesn't always work out.
Site is built using a little python and bash.

------
grecht
I really like personal websites, so I just set up mine a while ago. It's
neither goofy nor miserable. Maybe a bit unfinished? Anyways, it's just a very
simple static site generated with Hugo, using a basic Hugo theme which I
modified to my liking.

[https://grecht.github.io/](https://grecht.github.io/)

~~~
kickscondor
I can't seem to load this site. ?

~~~
grecht
Hey, I just set up my own domain yesterday and got a couple problems I had to
solve. The above link should work now, and this one does too:
[https://gereonrecht.com/](https://gereonrecht.com/)

Sorry :)

------
tedmiston
[https://blog.tedmiston.com](https://blog.tedmiston.com)

I write about Python, startups, side projects, etc. I've put some effort into
making the blog very visual and including plenty of photos.

~~~
kickscondor
Yes, your design is very impressive. You made it yourself??

I have added you to my directory:
[https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/](https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/)
Thanks for sharing your link!

~~~
tedmiston
I've done a few CSS tweaks here and there but the design is mostly the Casper
theme in Ghost.

------
mabynogy
[http://dailyprog.org/](http://dailyprog.org/)

It's not really my website as I don't have and I'm not the only one to work
on.

------
sweetbee
Recently started mine: [https://ondjuric.com](https://ondjuric.com)

Can’t wait to see others. :)

~~~
kickscondor
Thankyou! I'm so happy that you shared your blog with just one post. Continue
writing - I will check in again.

I've also put you into my directory:
[https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/](https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/)

------
cirrus-clouds
I hope this won't be controversial, but last year I made a single page website
to try and dissuade people from voting for the Conservative Party in the UK
(we had a General Election in the UK in June 2017).

The site is no longer online because the site's purpose is no longer relevant
(the Conservative Pary unfortunately formed a minority government after the
General Election). However, I did extract two sections from my website and
published them on medium.com:

UK General Election 2017: Why we need to change our method of voting

[https://medium.com/@dontvoteconservativeuk/uk-general-
electi...](https://medium.com/@dontvoteconservativeuk/uk-general-
election-2017-why-we-need-to-change-our-method-of-voting-74ac31789910)

UK General Election 2017: Coverage in the media

[https://medium.com/@dontvoteconservativeuk/uk-general-
electi...](https://medium.com/@dontvoteconservativeuk/uk-general-
election-2017-coverage-in-the-media-cfc2d10f451c)

The website (and medium.com articles) had absolutely no effect whatsoever.

I thought I had made the site as fair as possible. I deliberately avoided
linking to any left-leaning newspapers such as The Guardian and The
Independent. (I linked only to news reports from The Telegraph - a
Conservative Party supporting newspaper.) I linked to figures and research
from independent, third-party organisations. None of this mattered.

When I shared the site on some politics forums, the reaction from Conservative
supporters was negative. One poster even said it had strengthened his resolve
to vote for the Conservatives even more!

What did I learn from the experience? That you can't persuade people with
facts, no matter how dispassionately you present them. Especially on political
stories. This is true whether you lean to the left or the right or the centre
ground. It's kind of stating the obvious really and you see such behaviour
everywhere online, including Hacker News (and yes, I'm just as guilty of such
behaviour).

As Brexit looms in the UK, I'm thinking of creating a new site. This be very
different from my previous site: loud, screaming headlines (much like our
national newspapers), more sound-bites, and less detail because, let's be
honest, that's what makes people sit up and take notice. Does that make me a
hypocrite? Very possibly. If you can't beat them, why not joint them?

~~~
l0tuseater
This actually sounds like a pretty good idea, do you need any help with the
website or content?

------
dannas
dannas.name/TIL.html. Today I've Learned

